# Atlantic Article



## pepe_inaki (Jul 5, 2016)

https://www.theatlantic.com/amp/article/563444/


----------



## cvflexer (Apr 27, 2017)

Whiny *****. I'll take my 1200 avg per week and be able to do it when I want to.


----------



## Flex89 (Jun 12, 2016)

Right. Like all jobs, it's not for everyone....


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

Fake news


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I hope more people read the article and not get into Flex as it's not for most people. I would like to see the author try to be a DA for a DSP in SF.


----------



## flex567 (Jul 9, 2018)

when i have more than 100,000 people ahead of me in the support queue i just chalk it up to bad luck and try again tomorrow


----------

